# The Ranch - Blues and United looking for a Home?



## Soccer (Nov 15, 2016)

I got a text from a Buddy today.  I guess as of December 1 Blues and United are looking for a new home.  The Ranch can no longer be used for Soccer.  Something to do with the train.

So where will the go?  From what I understand there is no space in the OC as it is.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 15, 2016)

Will all other clubs get squeezed or will they be SOL?
Or will kids need to practice at 6 am or 9pm?

Lake Forest Sports Park is already pretty full. 
San Juan Hills is pretty full. 
Does anyone practice at Tesoro?
Vista Hermosa?
When do the new fields at Grear Park open?

Or will we wind up with a bidding war for field space and whoever owns the fields will be able to up their prices.


----------



## transplant (Nov 15, 2016)

Hmmm....big chunk of undeveloped yet very valuable land there at the ranch in south orange county.  A city or a church would never want to kick out a bunch of kids playing soccer - but get faceless a OCTA to essentially end the potential for any other use for the fields and soon enough developers will be circling.  A well connected developer could certainly figure out a plan to get a change to the RR crossing to make it safe again - opening it up for development.

Curious how the visitors for church activities are safe to go across the RR tracks but soccer moms are in danger.


----------



## transplant (Nov 15, 2016)

2013 story on the issue -  http://www.ocregister.com/articles/capistrano-499755-crossing-access.html Looks like the time has come.

I wonder if Sam Allevato on the San Juan City Council will help the clubs as he states in this article....


----------



## smr996 (Nov 16, 2016)

Follow the $..  Tax money for the city of SJC if the land is privately held and not by the church...


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2016)

transplant said:


> 2013 story on the issue -  http://www.ocregister.com/articles/capistrano-499755-crossing-access.html Looks like the time has come.
> 
> I wonder if Sam Allevato on the San Juan City Council will help the clubs as he states in this article....


That article says the soccer fields will be there for years, but it was published in 2013.


----------



## surfertwins (Dec 3, 2016)

Any update on this?


----------



## Sped (Dec 3, 2016)

Oceanside


----------



## krazysoccer (Dec 3, 2016)

Sped said:


> Oceanside


Surf won't let that happen


----------



## CaliKlines (Dec 3, 2016)

Sped said:


> Oceanside


Families won't let that happen.


----------



## NiwsClan (Dec 3, 2016)

United still with no plan.  98s just forfeited FW regional games.


----------



## therealVIN (Dec 3, 2016)

NiwsClan said:


> United still with no plan.  98s just forfeited FW regional games.


98s have too many injuries and HS issues.

UFC currently (today) training at Ranch until holiday break.

UFC is developing training venue in south OC.  Will take 3 months for renovation of fields.

UFC will not be moving to Oceanside but may move FC Bayern Jr Cup there.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 3, 2016)

What about Blues?


----------



## jdiaz (Dec 4, 2016)

Goodluck Marty.


----------



## therealVIN (Dec 4, 2016)

Real Deal said:


> What about Blues?


They're securing a venue as well.


----------



## Sped (Dec 4, 2016)

krazysoccer said:


> Surf won't let that happen


yeah, I made that up.


----------



## Old Soccer Balls (Dec 20, 2016)

Any update on United and Blues securing fields?


----------



## timbuck (Dec 20, 2016)

I heard a rumor that the Ranch decided to let Blues stay.  Totally unfounded and without any back up (I dont even remember who I heard it from).


----------



## Old Soccer Balls (Dec 20, 2016)

Timbuck that would be welcomed news.  I am sure whatever is happening will be shared within the next couple of weeks with State Cup and practices restarting after the first of the year.  Happy Holidays!


----------



## Soccer123 (Dec 20, 2016)

timbuck said:


> I heard a rumor that the Ranch decided to let Blues stay.  Totally unfounded and without any back up (I dont even remember who I heard it from).


I heard Blues and United are back at the Ranch as their Home starting in January for practicing ONLY.


----------



## AsíCal Azules (Dec 20, 2016)

Soccer123 said:


> I heard Blues and United are back at the Ranch as their Home starting in January for practicing ONLY.


Sounds about right.


----------



## Yolinda (Feb 18, 2017)

Any news on This?


----------



## AsíCal Azules (Feb 18, 2017)

Yolinda said:


> Any news on This?


The Blues have secured "The Ranch" as their practice facility for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Yolinda (Feb 18, 2017)

AsíCal Azules said:


> The Blues have secured "The Ranch" as their practice facility for the foreseeable future.


"Foreseeable" meaning?


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 18, 2017)

Yolinda said:


> "Foreseeable" meaning?


Meaning the clubs practicing at the Ranch.  It's NOW strictly forbidden for parents to drop off players next to the railroad tracks or the fields will be taken away by the Church who owns the land.


----------



## Surfref (Feb 18, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Meaning the clubs practicing at the Ranch.  It's NOW strictly forbidden for parents to drop off players next to the railroad tracks or the fields will be taken away by the Church who owns the land.


Why can't they drop off next to tracks?


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 18, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Why can't they drop off next to tracks?


The story was there was some sort of train/car accident or something like that by the train tracks. I don't know the exact story though.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Why can't they drop off next to tracks?


There is a newspaper article linked earlier in the thread that explains the train crossing problems --

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/capistrano-499755-crossing-access.html


----------



## AsíCal Azules (Feb 19, 2017)

Yolinda said:


> "Foreseeable" meaning?


Meaning that the church leases the fields to the Blues on a yearly basis as it always has.  From my understanding the church values the relationship with the Blues so changing the use of the fields to a practice only facility assisted in securing the fields again.


----------



## AsíCal Azules (Feb 19, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Meaning the clubs practicing at the Ranch.  It's NOW strictly forbidden for parents to drop off players next to the railroad tracks or the fields will be taken away by the Church who owns the land.


Parent's don't drop their girls off at the railroad tracks (#FakeNews).  The church reminded parents not to drop girls off on the road surrounding the fields since some are either lazy and don't want to walk the length of three fields to get to practice or their late and want to get to practice ASAP.


----------



## Yolinda (Feb 19, 2017)

I know the contract ends in May, because we were with United.  Only asking before I sign again...


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 19, 2017)

AsíCal Azules said:


> Parent's don't drop their girls off at the railroad tracks (#FakeNews).  The church reminded parents not to drop girls off on the road surrounding the fields since some are either lazy and don't want to walk the length of three fields to get to practice or their late and want to get to practice ASAP.


Tomatoes, tomatos....before the tracks or after the tracks.  Most parents who are late drop their DDs off after crossing the railroad tracks at the abandoned guard shack. I got the same email you got from the club!


----------



## therealVIN (Feb 20, 2017)

AsíCal Azules said:


> The Blues have secured "The Ranch" as their practice facility for the foreseeable future.


The Blues AND United FC have secured the facilities for training only.  The weekends will be a discussion with the church in the future but for now there will be no activity on the weekends due to the car that was hit by the train in August.  The Blues AND United FC have secured the Polo Fields in SJC for their games during the SCDSL season.


----------



## therealVIN (Feb 20, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> The story was there was some sort of train/car accident or something like that by the train tracks. I don't know the exact story though.


During the Slammers tournament in August a family from Vegas were in two cars and were leaving the Ranch.  They mother was behind the father's car and creeped onto the tracks while he waited to turn left.  The lights and bar came down on her car and she didn't move cause her husband didn't hear hear horn or her bumping his rear bumper.  Go figure.  We lost the Ranch weekend use over this isolated incident.  The train took off the bumper of the car and the OCTA investigated and apparently came up with a "ruling" that the church needs to curb its vehicle use on the weekends so no more tournaments.  Church attendance is ok though.


----------

